# Betrag (mathematisch)



## norroy (16. Dez 2007)

Weiss jemand, wie die Methode heisst, um den mathematischen Betrag einer Zahl verwenden zu können?
Ein Beispiel: 1 und -1 = |1|


----------



## Der Müde Joe (16. Dez 2007)

Math.abs

Edit:
oder:


```
if( value < 0) return -value;
```


----------



## norroy (16. Dez 2007)

Danke vielmals


----------

